# Gravel/substrate for baby tank



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm setting up another fry tank, wondering what would be cool to put in, I have black gravel which I have in the main tank, I have blue and black in the other tank but I don't have anymore, but I have some pebbles but they seem kinda big, about half inch diameter, some more some less, and I have some vermiculite that I'm soaking and could get clay or dirt from backyard (I live in Georgia) so any ideas or tips? Thanks


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, the fry might get lost in gravel so I wouldn't recommend it. Try sand...


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

they have always been fine with me with the gravel, i dont have anywhere to get sand anytime soon and i was hoping to set it up quick, i might just put on the rocks and switch it later...


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

im leaving them with nothing for now and this weekend im getting sand from a creek nearby, what should i do with it to make sure its safe? boil??


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Leave it barebottom, like betta man said they can get lost. Even if you never had that before...I'm always worried they will get squished!P


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

i know but when you leave it bare bottom, its easier for fungus to grow, each has its benefits im going to leave it bare bottom for now, but no longer than 2 weeks, hopefully ill get sand sooner than that


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

?? What does substrate have to do with fungus? Fungus grows on uneaten food in acidic water. I never heard of gravel as a preventative. I have read that certain kinds of leaves will act as an anti-fugal. I like bare bottoms for fry, because I can see the crud to siphon it out. 

Sand or gravel or pebbles is also fine. If you use larger rocks, be sure to siphon out the crap stuck under them. I would not use vermiculite. It is a clay mineral that puffs up when it is dried in a kiln. In water, it first floats, then turns back to muck as it gets wet..


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea but if you soak it before, it stay in the bottom, and sorry, not fungus, maybe was bacteria, i heard barebottom helped something bad grow but i forgot what


----------

